# Taking ativan before a colonoscopy??



## campebllskid (Feb 2, 2004)

I know I will be sedated once I get there but do you know if I can take it the morning of or the night before if I start to freak?The test is Tuesday and already this week I am waking up scared!CK


----------



## campbro (Apr 24, 2004)

Yes I took it around 6 a.m. when the test was scheduled for 8 a.m. Just let it dissolve or take it with a sip of water since you're not supposed to have liquids. Good luck!


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Ativan is my friend. The narcotic pain killers just didn't help, and they made me so sick. Ativan is also used with chemo patients to help with the nausea. I hope your test went as well as it could. They're never fun.


----------

